# Starting a new thread ......



## ShellyCooks (Oct 9, 2014)

I want to start a thread to ask a question about making applesauce.  I went to "Fruit and Nuts" and wrote my question.  When I hit "Create", a message came up and asked me to choose an option "Is this a recipe?".  I can't find such an option.  I'm confused!?  Can anyone help me?


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Shelly. It's not necessary to use tags. Give your post a title and then simply type in what you want to say in the box, and hit submit.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks, Kayelle, but I am trying to post on the DC app.  It is different from this site.  I have no idea how my question landed up here.  I posted my question on the app.  Obviously, I'm technically challenged.  The app is a lot more difficult for me to navigate than this site.  The pop-up ads here drive me crazy, but I may just have to come back anyway.  Thanks, again!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 10, 2014)

Ad-Block Plus. Install it and your pop-ups...well,don't! Many of use use and love it. And it's free.

I think they have versions for all of the browser. This one is for Chrome: https://adblockplus.org/


----------



## ShellyCooks (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks, everyone!  Good advice.  I can't wait to get rid of these crazy ads!!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 10, 2014)

ShellyCooks said:


> I want to start a thread to ask a question about making applesauce.  I went to "Fruit and Nuts" and wrote my question.  When I hit "Create", a message came up and asked me to choose an option "Is this a recipe?".  I can't find such an option.  I'm confused!?  Can anyone help me?



We spoke about this a little while ago.  Didn't my advice help?

Perhaps it had something to do with "apps," of which I have no knowledge.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Katie ~
I tried what you suggested, but, unfortunately, it is difficult for me to navigate the DC app.  I am using an iPad and I think that might be part of the problem. Sooo, I'm back here and will try some of the AdBlock sites that have been mentioned.  Thank you for your help.  I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 10, 2014)

ShellyCooks said:


> Hi Katie ~
> I tried what you suggested, but, unfortunately, it is difficult for me to navigate the DC app.  I am using an iPad and I think that might be part of the problem. Sooo, I'm back here and will try some of the AdBlock sites that have been mentioned.  Thank you for your help.  I appreciate your efforts.




Okay.  I understand. Unfortunately I have no experience with iPads or apps.  I hope someone comes along soon to assist.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Oct 10, 2014)

It's all okay, Katie.  I'm back using the DC website and am familiar with posting here. I had gone to the DC app to avoid the pop-up ads here, but this is a much easier site to navigate, so I'm back.  I'll do as others have suggested and download an AdBlock system that will block these silly ads.  Thanks, again, for your concern and help.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 10, 2014)

I use the DC iPad app almost exclusively, and have managed to start new threads, though for the life of me I'm not sure how.  I tried a "test" thread a while ago, and got the same message you did, Shelly.  I'll play around with it some more.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks, Dawgluver.  Let me know if you figure it out.  I just think the app does not adapt well to iPads.  Who knows?  Technology is beyond me!!?


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 10, 2014)

Hmm.  For me, it only happens in the Recipes forum, in the others I was able to create a new thread, no problem.  Still playing with it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 10, 2014)

AFAIK, the Recipes forum is the only one that asks for that information. On the website, there's a drop down menu for selecting it, but not in the Android app. Maybe a developer could look at it and make sure that feature was ported to the mobile apps.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 10, 2014)

I recently posted a recipe for taco meat in Ethnic Foods.  I'm trying to recall how I did it.  It was an "aha" moment, as I think I used the app.

If you have the three dots in the upper right corner, it will take you to the website without having to log out of the app.  That may be what I did.


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 11, 2014)

I reported this issue months ago, I cannot post recipes from my iPhone either.  



Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 13, 2014)

The DC app is limited unlike the computer version.
I use the app for reading, little more.
No "New Topics", but I do post occasionally using my phone.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 13, 2014)

As an aside to this topic, what's the point of listing the type of smartphone you're using to post?



_______________________________

Sent from my MacBook Pro Using Discuss Cooking v1.0


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 13, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> As an aside to this topic, what's the point of listing the type of smartphone you're using to post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's added by default when you install the app. Or are you asking the mods? 

I find it really annoying to see it on my own posts. I've had two new phones in the last two weeks, so I've had to change it twice.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 13, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> It's added by default when you install the app. Or are you asking the mods?
> 
> I find it really annoying to see it on my own posts. I've had two new phones in the last two weeks, so I've had to change it twice.



You cannot not turn it off for your own phone?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 13, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> You cannot not turn it off for your own phone?



Yes, you can. But it's turned on by default, so I would see it and then figure out, again, how to turn it off.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks.

Back to my original question.  What's the point?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 13, 2014)

Programmers showing off what they can pull out of your device? No idea.


----------

